
Google OAuth API is down - jordigg
Thanks to comments:<p>Down around 13:17 UTC - Back online at 14:20 UTC<p>Service have been available intermittently and throwing 500 errors.<p>Status page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.cloud.google.com&#x2F;<p>Other press links:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mashable.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;19&#x2F;google-oauth-down&#x2F;
======
theGimp
What bothers me a lot is their fricking "Cloud Status" page.

None of their Google Cloud services are working for me, but the page says
everything is operating normally.

This is not the first time this has happened either. Their status page has
been truly useless. There is often degraded service or services going out for
an hour or two with nary a blip on their status tracker.

This is not what I'd call "Normal", Google. You can do better with monitoring
services, and you know it.

------
mrsuprawsm
From the status page:

[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/16003](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/appengine/16003)

"The issue with Authentication Services should have been resolved for all
affected projects as of 07:24 US/Pacific. We will conduct an internal
investigation of this issue and make appropriate improvements to our systems
to prevent or minimize future recurrence. We will provide a more detailed
analysis of this incident once we have completed our internal investigation."

------
robertotyley
Anyone know if Google has a status page anywhere for this issue?

~~~
tacone
I only have been able to find this
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=153...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=153852552d39bdeeafbde4bac5bc3dcc)
which is Gmail, not the API.

I wonder why they don't have an API status page or, if they do, why it is so
difficult to find.

------
jit_hacker
Yeap. Google Cloud Project customer here, we have a team of devs unable to
login to our infrastructure. I sure hope we don't have a dumpster fire in
production :)

------
brianjking
The status page at
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) has now
been updated to include "We are investigating an issue with Authentication
services. We will provide more information by 07:30 US/Pacific."

------
shr3kst3r
We started noticing errors at 13:17 UTC, and we continue to see errors as of
13:49 UTC.

~~~
shr3kst3r
It looks like the failures have stopped. Haven't seen a failure since 14:17
UTC (~15 minutes).

------
shashwat986
It's down again. Bad time for Google... and us.

------
el_jefe
Same on the west coast, D'oh!

------
mrsuprawsm
yep, our application is also experiencing issues; still down here (EU-NL) as
of 15:53 CET

------
ykorman
same here...

------
omarqureshi
it's back now

